# Computer freezes at Boot Screen



## TheKolkster (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry, I don't have any specs about this computer. All I know is that it's ancient. 

Anyway, I have this computer here and it's freezing at the boot screen. (Which says Motherboard manufactured by Intel) Everything is hooked up right, it just isn't booting. I was thinking it was maybe the keyboard because the Caps lock, numbers lock, and scroll lock won't turn on. And I know with these old computers it wont boot without a keyboard. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I have a little knowledge about ancient computers. This could be because of the fact their is no hard drive in it. You should check this. Also if their is it could just not have a os installed on it. The keyboard if I am correct it is not suppose to have any lights turn on when you turn the computer on. It shoud have the lights turn on and off when the computer is turned on. Then you can hit the button caps lock scroll lock or whatever when it is starting up. The bios is sort of a hard issue that I am not exactly sure how to mess with all computers are different especially the old ones. It could be the del key or even one of the F keys. Try all of these things. And also if the computer is old enough it could just boot in dos and if it is set up right you can type in WIN for the command and it will take you to windows 3.1 that is how all of my ancient computers were. I hope this helps.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

If you're into it, go ahead and pop open the case and check every connection to make sure they're secure. Note the power supply manufacturer and wattage if you can, it should be on a sticker on the side of the unit.

If all connections are good, try and plug in a known good keyboard, see if the lights do the same thing. 

If still nothing, go ahead and reset the CMOS (either by taking out the battery for 20 minutes, or there may be a jumper on the board that resets). Then remove all non essential components. leave one stick of ram, video card (if not onboard), and a hard drive. If it does boot, add one piece of hardware at a time to see if it fails to work after adding one, if so, that part may be defective. 

While you're in there, you may note the motherboard model number, it should be printed on the board somewhere. 

If you have another spare Power supply, you should test it to eliminate that aspect. 

And don't forget to blow out the dust


----------



## TheKolkster (Oct 31, 2004)

Willmon18 - Man, am I dumb. I didn't even think about hitting the delete key to get into the BIOS. I tried F8 and ESC, but not delete :\ And I knew that, too. Well, with my computer I can turn on Caps lock, Num lock, and scroll lock as soon as I turn my computer on.

Rashiki - Thanks for the advice. I'll try that either tonight or tomorrow. (whenever i have time to work on it.) After I've tried your suggestions, I'll report back.

Thanks guys.


----------

